# durango guide jobs here



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

okay time to start thinkin bout how you are gonna scrape by this summer while living the life.

we will have jobs for CO certified guides on the Upper and Lower Animas. also a guide school in May for those without experience (no promises for a job).

go to www.raft-kayak.com for more info about our gig.

dana


----------

